# Colnago Compression Plug and other questions...



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

I was wondering if anyone would know where I can acquire a compression plug that came with my C40 ? All of the other compression plugs (FSA, Easton, Reynolds) appear to me to be rather small in height in comparison to the one that came with my C40. It's long enough to cover the entire length of a stem and appears to evenly distribute pressure across a larger area than the other plugs. I'm building up backup bike (TST Ti) and would like to use this compression plug if possible.

Second question - my current C40 is pre-bstay. I was wondering how much different is the C40 bstay model in terms of stiffness and comfort.

Thanks again,

Ian in SD


----------

